# Newly adopted V - How to control jumping?



## Hisnameisarchie (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi everyone!
Just this week my partner and I adopted a 15 month old Viszla called Archie. We are so excited, he is our first V.

I want to immediately address his jumpiness though and understand the best way to train him to eliminate or simply reduce the behaviour. He is still essentially a pup and so excitable about everything and everyone. He will jump up excitedly to meet people. My partner and I don't mind this too much but it's not appropriate behaviour with frail members of our extended family or even with strangers on the street.
I understand that it's likely due to his age but I'm hoping it's something I can train him out of - does anyone have any tips? 

Thanks so much! J


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Teaching them to not jump on you, is easier than teaching them to not jump on new people. It takes a lot of practice, for them to overcome the excitement of someone new.
I would take group classes. Then practice out in public 3-4 days a week. It's just.repeaded correct exposure, that gets them past the OMG its someone new, and I can't control myself.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I put the leash on Dharma and stood with her at the door when anybody came in. The command "OFF" was used. I let the person greet Dharma and pet her under the chin. I held on to Her until the excitement dissipated. Yes it is just training consistently, and repeatedly and in many different settings. Dharma like most Vizslas will bring you her toy and show it to you when you come in. She will also talk to you and wag her tail. It's all good as long as she doesn't jump on anyone.


----------



## Hisnameisarchie (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks very much both of you for the advice!


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

Point at the dog sternly, say a firm no, followed with a squirt from a squirt bottle of water in the face & repeat until he stops.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a great question, perhaps my Number One pet peeve are jumping dogs generally but especially larger ones, like V's. 

It's just best to avoid problems than fix them, so generally from puppyhood bend down to greet your pup and praise for not jumping (and alternately, a stern 
"No jump", no squirt bottle necessary) usually works. Likewise, turning quickly when they attempt to jump works well, too. In your case, at 15 months, he's unfortunately learned a bad behavior and it's now remedial. So, snap a leash on him to keep him down, praise consistently with "Good down", and he should get it after a while.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Training classes are definitely helpful! Juno is five months old now and doesn't really jump up anymore. We were lucky enough to train her not to do that from 11 weeks!


----------

